# IBS and Panic Attacks



## joanna31 (May 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been battling IBS symptoms for a year now and I got to the point that I'm exhausted and can't take it anymore....

It all started very suddenly, at the local Mall, when I was shopping, everything was ok and suddenly I felt dizzy, sweaty, got terrible cramps and nausea.....That day I spent about 4 hours at Walmart in washroom. I had a terrible nausea but I wasn't vomiting but I had diarrhea.

Since that day I've been bloated, nauseous and feel the sudden urgency to go but it is usually painful gas. It gets really bad before a stressful event and usually I just decide to stay safe at home. I don't even invite people to my place because I fear that suddenly I will have to run to the toilet.

My doctor has checked me and says that everything is fine, my urine, x-rays, blood. He says it Panic Attack that causes cramps, diarrhea and nausea and that it can be IBS related somehow.

There are days, when I feel just fine, everything is good and it can last for a few days or weeks but then - for no reason - I get painful cramps and nausea. What is really weird ..... is that I only once had diarrhea - usually it's just a loose stool and that's it. I don't feel better after MW, I usually feel worse because I get nauseous.....

I've tried to change my diet but it doesn't seem to be food related. I can eat something one day and I will feel bad and the next day I will exact same thing and will feel good. I eat fairly healthy and exercise regularly.

I've tried pepto, immodium - those two help me with cramps, gravol for nausea. My doctor has prescribed me Ativan to panic attacks and Citalopram to improve my anxiety and relax muscle. I only just started taking the second so I can't tell anything about but I read positive and negative reviews....

Ativan works wonders on me.... it relaxes me and the muscles and gets rid off the nausea. I doesn't leave me drowsy or sleepy.... It's addictive though so I don't take it often.

I'm glad to hear that I'm not alone but it bothers me that there is no true treatment to help. This conditions causes my anxiety but overall I'm happy person so I just don't understand how this could happen to me?

I obviously don't want to stay on medications for my whole life...

I would love to read any comments!!!!


----------



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

Your story sounds a lot like mine. I used to get very stressed and get in terrible moods which I believe would cause my symptoms. I am in no way cured but I believe it helps to manager stress. Take up a hobby, yoga or even meditation. I try very hard not to let myself get upset or stressed. I take a couple deep breaths and try not to completely clear my head.

One other thing that popped out in your post was using pepto or Imodium. I have realized that although these may help if diarrhea is severe I have to be careful not to take them too often. They can cause constipation which usually causes me severe cramps 2 days into constipation. I believe these can actually cause diarrhea after the constipation wears off. At that point my body really wants everything out. You could always try talking to your doctor about an antispasmodic medicine instead to help control the urgency.

Just a few thoughts, not sure if any will help. I just figured I'd share some things I've came across as I have dealt with this for years. Best of luck.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I have taken a couple of herbal remedies that have worked miracles  a couple of years ago I was going through tremendous stress at work and found some drops that I put under my tongue. Helped with panic attacks in minutes. Recently had similar issues and tried a different product called Stress Guard in pill form. Basically B vitamins and holy basil. I could feel it wearing off in the evening, but I could make it through work every day. Now that work stress is down, I quit taking them again. Worth trying maybe?


----------



## ibsgen (May 13, 2015)

2 years ago i have same problem, nausea and diarrhea for 1 or 2 occurrence (doctor said diarrhea can cause cramp and nausea). Subsequencely loose stool and diarrhea later for weeks. Doctor suggested colonscope and find out due to inflame of ileum caused by bacteria and predesribed with antibiotic. Few months after diarrhea recovered, it turned to constipation for months, doctor said due to IBS. Recently better after taken prune and probiotic and stop stool softener osmotic laxative which can cause depedency.

If u have frequent diarrhea for weeks diarhhea, suggest check with doctor whether advisable to have colonscope.

If colonscope result fine, and confirm it is IBS (bowel disorder), can be caused many reasons, e.g. diet (whether need to have low fodmap), lack of bowel good bacteria, stress, irregular sleep or meal, perharp can refer to below link for details, at least i benefit from the link.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Irritable-bowel-syndrome/Pages/Treatment.aspx

Avoid medicine (especially antibiotic) it will kill good bacteria, other health side effect later, or dependency. Like my case, suspect due to antibiotic kill the good bacteria.


----------



## joanna31 (May 12, 2015)

Thank u so much for ur replies! It gives me hope that it can get better.

To reply to ur suggestions: there is no inflammation in my body, and I have really good blood, urine results.

My doctor sad that this is a mild panic attack that causes nausea, cramps and sudden urgency. He has prescribed me a antidepressant to relax my body - I just started taking it but I hope this will help. I also use Ativan to relax.

I've tried deep breathing, yoga and etc but that didn't help much.... as for natural remedies I used peppermint oil capsules and lemon balm and these two helped me a lot and I want to be back o them....

My condition is very weird..... because I can have good days and ibs vanishes and then suddenly I get nauseous and have t go to washroom.

As for immodium - I find it helps me a lot and it doesn't leave me constipated.

I'm starting a new job today and I pray I will survive it without vomiting or diarrhea.....


----------



## ibsgen (May 13, 2015)

Dont worry. You are not alone. My case even worse, imagine painful hard bowel movement mostly everyday previously, which lot better now. Are you mean no inflammation in colon which verified thru colonscope?

Avoid medicine soonest possible, as our body should not live with medicine. Have regular time of sleep, rest and meal promote better bowel too.

Actually, all these symptoms (diarrhea, constipation, nausea) are alert from our body, potential somewhere is disorder, so identify the possible cause first, as you know your health condition and chain of event best, then find suitable supplement, diet, and monitor daily with written note (test 1 thing at a time for days to see the effect). And no magic, it take years, and lifetime for some.


----------



## joanna31 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply but I've already tried that all and it didn't help. I'm avoiding coffee, sugar, spicy and fatty foods. Whenever I'm relaxed I don' have any problems. But when I'm stressed then it get worse.

I didn't have colposcopy done .... but my blood work didn't show any inflammation in my body.

I guess my biggest problem is the stress and my doctor says that I just have mild panic attacks, which are causing all those gastro issues. It is really hard to figure out what to do because my life isn't stressful and yet I'm getting gastro panic attacks. My doc suggested to try a antidepressant (serotonin inhibitor) which will calm down my body.

I have taking medications but I guess I have to because I can't live like this....


----------

